# Craftsman 12" Sliding Miter



## patron

good review there bob ,
i wanted the dewalt for years ,
but when my bud gave me a radial arm saw ,
i made a table for it ,
and can do everything i need for now .
maybe when ( if ) i build a shop ,
i can rethink and get one ?

enjoy !


----------



## REK

Mery x-mas Dave, we have the dewalt 12" at work, we cut mostlt plastic with it, the dewalt actually kicks a bit when you light it up. Extremly powerful miter saw. Probably why all the house builders and framers have them.


----------



## BelleCityWW

Bob,

That's a nice looking saw! Congrats!

John


----------



## Viking

Bob;

Excellent review! I too have this saw. I looked at the Dewalt DW718 also but at about $600 at HD and Lowe's it was outside of what I wanted to spend so, went to local Sears to look at the Craftsman 12" slider. The store was out of stock except for the display model. The manager checked back room and all the accessories were still there including the manual. Only the box was missing. Ended up getting it for Craftsman Club price plus manager knocked an additional 20% off for it being display model resulting in less than $200 out the door. The saw was set up perfectly with everything in excellent alignment, s big surprise for a display model. Will be replacing the blade soon although the blade that came with it cuts great and do not have any runout issues that you noted.

Took my alleged $400 saving to HD and made a deal with the store manager to buy the Ridgid JP0610 6 1/8" jointer for $325 as seem HD may be closing this model out.

Will review both Miter Saw and Jointer soon.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## sparks

I have the craftsman's 12" slider for about 5years now and love it. I looked into all the others and this had the best options for the price. I got it when it first came out and it wat around $450 at the time which was still a bargin compared to the Dewalt and Bosch I had looked at. I have had no problems with it except my dog chewed through the cord and had to replace it. DAMN DOG!!!!!!! I also have the Ridgid JP0610 and love it. Took about 2 hrs to assemble and set up but wasnt too bad right out of the box. If you can still get them the Ridgid table saw is awesome too for the money. I used to work for HD and got it before they went to the granite top which isnt all that great in my opinion. The Ridgid 14" bandsaw is ok. My girlfriend bought it for me 2 yrs ago and it works pretty well if you get rid of the blade it comes with and get a good one. I have had 2 parts break on it though because of cheap pot metal. I bought upgraded parts for them after Ridgid sent me the same part under warranty but those too were pot metal. Thanks for reading.


----------



## asthesawturns

Some Craftsman are good and some are not, but I think you got a good one. I think the rule is, if you are cheap you get cheap stuff. The $100 miter is cheap, the $300 is good.
Enjoy it and try not to trim the fingernails. Good luck.
P.S. had my Craqftsman Miter ( not a slider) for 9 years works great.


----------



## CCWoodcrafts

I need a slider for slightly wider stuff and this is a good review. I'm still leery though as the reviews on the 10" craftsman are so universally bad. Based on this review I'll check out the 12" didn't want to go that route since all my other blades are 10" but … don't want to spend $600 on a Dewalt either…


----------

